# ~> Baby Arapaima Gigas and Golden arowana <~ ( names for them would be accepted)



## bettaboyshiva

*~> Baby Arapaima Gigas and Golden arowana <~ ( names for them would be accepted)*

NOTICE: * I'm well aware of the sizes and the capacity of which I would need to keep these fishes..I'm not new to keeping large fresh water fishes so please do not make STUPID comments like i should give them away and blah blah blah...if u have to say these things please don't bother to comment...thanx!*

Anyways these are my new babies and i have both each in 6ft tanks temporarily i.e they both have their own tanks  also i have pond arangements in place and even a lake in my family estate to place the arapaima if needed...they are doing well ! Both are feeding on live food and and are growing nicely. Hope you guys like them as much as i do! 

Here is my baby arapaima:





















Baby gold jardini:


----------



## MattsBettas

Those are gorgeous. I don't personally agree with them being sold but I am glad they are with someone who knows what they are doing!


----------



## Skyewillow

there's a fella on another forum I'm on who built a 50,000 gallon tank for his gigas and some other big SA fish! It's amaaaaazing!!!!
http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/management/Arapaiman_Monster_Tank_MFK_version.html

Jardini arowanas are illegal to sell stateside, but it's ridiculously easy to find silvers. >_>


----------



## bettaboyshiva

MattsBettas said:


> Those are gorgeous. I don't personally agree with them being sold but I am glad they are with someone who knows what they are doing!


I agree so i took them from a local dealer before some idiot takes them and suffers them. Never thought i would see a arapaima in real now i have one...cant imagine how happy i am to have him. The price was a bit steep but its worth it


----------



## MattsBettas

That man on the link skyewillow posted must be insane (ly awesome).


----------



## Skyewillow

I would do that to have a nice big koi pond (did I mention that I'm crazy?)


----------



## bettaboyshiva

I do intend to breed the super red jardini and arapaima gigas later on...we have 18 acres of land that has a nice river running thru it. So i can tap in to it and use the local small fishes for food for them 

OH and i have 8 silver arowanas , also tiger shovel nose cat fish , Red tail cat fish and clown knife fish...and irredescent sharks...i jus sold my pacus they became a pain in the butt.


----------



## Olympia

Very nice to see you back online bettaboy.
Is the arapaima albino? Or are babies just really pale?  Never seen one before!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettaboyshiva

Olympia said:


> Very nice to see you back online bettaboy.
> Is the arapaima albino? Or are babies just really pale?  Never seen one before!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


TY man its been a while ..how have u been?...regarding the colour when they are young they look goldish blackish...some even look silverish...blackish... the eventually color up to a nice redish orange tail and purplish blackish body very very awesome fish .


----------



## Chevko

Any idea on genders?


----------



## Skyewillow

I used to have a clown knife. I miss that species, they're so awesome and graceful!

I also miss my redbelly piranhas, those were some beauties.


----------



## Olympia

bettaboyshiva said:


> TY man its been a while ..how have u been?...regarding the colour when they are young they look goldish blackish...some even look silverish...blackish... the eventually color up to a nice redish orange tail and purplish blackish body very very awesome fish .


Good good! Glad to see all is going well for you (I would assume things are going well considering the amount of expensive fish you have! )
How fast do they grow? I'm guessing pretty slow.


----------



## thekoimaiden

They are quite cute as babies! But you _have _to make sure you share pictures of them as adults one day. They are just gorgeous as adults!! 

What about ironic names like Tiny or Mouse or Shrimp. Nothing like calling a fish bigger than you, Mouse. :lol:


----------



## aemaki09

I'm jealous! I wish I could have an arapaima so bad. But I know that isn't realistic at all seeing as I live in ohio, and I don't have enough land to build a good sized pond for one.

On another note, I am planning to buy whatever the next standard size of tank after 125 is next year and will be getting my dream fish, a black ghost knife!


----------



## bettaboyshiva

Olympia said:


> Good good! Glad to see all is going well for you (I would assume things are going well considering the amount of expensive fish you have! )
> How fast do they grow? I'm guessing pretty slow.




bro they grow very fast...he can double up in jus 2-3 months...alot of time and effort i spend on these fishes, its alot but its worth it


----------



## trilobite

Having a pond with an arapaima would be amazing. Im so jealous


----------



## Jupiter

That's awesome! An arowana is my dream fish (after I get my own place + more fish keeping experience anyway...)

I'd never seen a baby arapaima before either. Or any being sold, for that matter. It's really cute!

Funny how they're babies but they still need a tank bigger than me...heh...I'd love to see them all grown up and in their permanent enclosures. (If I had a lake with an arapaima I'd find it really heard to resist jumping in and swimming)


----------



## Tikibirds

I have never heard of them but I am assuming they get huge


----------



## Olympia

Tikibirds said:


> I have never heard of them but I am assuming they get huge


Nawh, only 6-8 feet. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trilobite

They're just tiny wee things haha


----------



## MattsBettas

Pffft. I have guppies bigger then that! 

Seriously now, those are huge fish. Is that an aroana or the arapaima?


----------



## trilobite

I know right?! You could feed him small children
Thats the arapaima, the aros are about 1m


----------

